# Random Pictures........



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Mary, another batch of great photos. I love the first one.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

These are great pictures-what kind of camera are you using-the quality is excellent. Looks like your yard is a real doggie playground. My guys really don't stay out very long unless we are with them!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Love them all--they look like they are having such fun! I like the 4th one best. 

And your yard looks like mine--minus the snow of course. Have to watch where you walk so you don't break an ankle or worse.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks the gang is lovin' the mild weather. Do the small dogs ever go out and play with the goldens?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

PeggyK said:


> These are great pictures-what kind of camera are you using-the quality is excellent. Looks like your yard is a real doggie playground. My guys really don't stay out very long unless we are with them!!!


Canon Rebel Xt......With a telephoto lens


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

goldencrazy said:


> Looks the gang is lovin' the mild weather. Do the small dogs ever go out and play with the goldens?


Nope...they stay as far away as possible....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> Love them all--they look like they are having such fun! I like the 4th one best.
> 
> And your yard looks like mine--minus the snow of course. Have to watch where you walk so you don't break an ankle or worse.


They only dig on one side of the yard and thats the same side they do there business on ...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice pictures. Thanxs for sharing


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

aaww there are those beauitful babies of urs..

they are sooo adoreable..


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love the way Hootie lays there and says "I am the king"

The third picture is pretty cool also. I love when the have their ears flying like that.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> They only dig on one side of the yard and thats the same side they do there business on ...


LOL--so you have to watch where you walk anyway... 

Julie only digs close to where ever the water hose is running--you've seen the film--making her own mud...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Canon Rebel Xt......With a telephoto lens


My dream camera.....I'm gonna get one soon....


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

After the Tim McGraw photos, I really was considering the Canon. But, when I considered that I have many Nikon lenses from my film SLR camera, I've decided to get the Nikon D80. I won't get it until after the holidays, but once I decide I want something, there's no stopping me. I'm in the process of finding the best price. I think if I wait a few months the price will come down.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

PeggyK said:


> After the Tim McGraw photos, I really was considering the Canon. But, when I considered that I have many Nikon lenses from my film SLR camera, I've decided to get the Nikon D80. I won't get it until after the holidays, but once I decide I want something, there's no stopping me. I'm in the process of finding the best price. I think if I wait a few months the price will come down.


Make sure the lens work...I have several lens from my canon (35mm Film) and some work with digital, but some dont... and I know the biggest bummer was the Telephoto lens didnt work .... or I should say they wouldnt take fast action shots....I was told they all would work....


----------



## raeanne (Nov 12, 2006)

*Picture*

Love the pic with his ears flying back, and tongue flying out!
Great action shot.
raeanne


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Make sure the lens work...I have several lens from my canon (35mm Film) and some work with digital, but some dont... and I know the biggest bummer was the Telephoto lens didnt work .... or I should say they wouldnt take fast action shots....I was told they all would work....


Thank you so much-I will definitely check it out before I buy-it would kill me if I couldn't use the lenses after paying $1000 for the camera!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

PeggyK said:


> Thank you so much-I will definitely check it out before I buy-it would kill me if I couldn't use the lenses after paying $1000 for the camera!!!


That is basically what happen to me....


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Love the pictures! I'm never able to get good action shots of Z, they usually turned out blurred. I definitely need a better camera.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Speaking of Cameras we just bought a new one today...HP 7.0 compact PhotoSmart M627 Digital Camera  Sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> Speaking of Cameras we just bought a new one today...HP 7.0 compact PhotoSmart M627 Digital Camera  Sweeeeeeeeeeeet


The MOST important thing to buy for a new puppy IS a new camera!!!! Make sure you practice with it before you bring Katie home-just so you know how it works. Good luck.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

PeggyK said:


> The MOST important thing to buy for a new puppy IS a new camera!!!! Make sure you practice with it before you bring Katie home-just so you know how it works. Good luck.


Not to worry  I love new toys. I never thought we would own a 7.0 makes me giggle


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Here are a few new pictures taken today...............
> ]



You take the best pictures!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Speaking of Cameras we just bought a new one today...HP 7.0 compact PhotoSmart M627 Digital Camera  Sweeeeeeeeeeeet


You have everything except the dog!  Tell time to move a bit faster!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> You take the best pictures!


Thanks..............


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> You have everything except the dog!  Tell time to move a bit faster!


Good things come to those who wait I was once told  Our new camera should be here within the next few days. Yippee. Cant wait to get snapping lol.


----------

